# [jMonkeyEngine] Einfaches Modell erstellen



## Androbin (19. Apr 2014)

Hallo Leute,
kann mir vielleicht jemand von euch sagen, wie ich in der (für die) jMonkeyEngine ein einfaches Kugel-Modell erstellen kann :question:


----------



## strußi (20. Apr 2014)

Forum | jMonkeyEngine.org


----------



## Androbin (20. Apr 2014)

@strußi
Das bringt mich nicht wirklich weiter !!!


----------

